# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Безопасно ли покупать творог (из-за животного сычуга)?

## Ivan (гость)

Раньше я не обращал внимания, что в твороге - если белый сыр, думал, что без "животных добавок". И вот раз попался мне дома творог из магазина "Дары моря" с этикеткой: "содержит сычуг животного происхождения". Я заинтересовался этой темой - что же они туда добавляют? Оказалось, в производстве сыра используют сычуг, который добывают из желудка коров или других животных.

Теперь, когда мама ложит в тарелку сыр, даже домашний творог из базара, я сомневаюсь, нет ли в нём тоже сычуга животного? Я поискал по интернету, оказалось, что сычуг (также под названием пепсин и др.) продается в пакетиках по невысокой цене, и подозреваю, что его могут тоже покупать даже жители села, которые занимаются производством творога профессионально...

Обоснованные ли мои побаивания? (Без)опасно ли покупать даже домашний творог?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Я давно перестал покупать магазинный творог.Сычуг дешев,поэтому кладут его на молокозаводах.Он дольше сохранятся,чем творог изготовленный с помощью молочной сыворотки.Делайте сами творог,это же нетрудно.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Безопасно ли жить в век раздоров, можно ли доверять пищевой и прочей промышленности в эру лжи? Можно купить микроскоп для четкого распознавания возможной нечестности

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Микроскоп не поможет, тут нужна целая химлаборатория. :stena: 

Ну а что мы можем сделать - хотя бы читать этикетки и не покупать продукты, заведомо содержащие невегетарианские компоненты.

----------


## Irina Kalinina

> Обоснованные ли мои побаивания? (Без)опасно ли покупать даже домашний творог?


Ваша боязнь обоснована, часто даже в домашний творог кладут пепсин. Это делается, чтобы творог был более плотным. Основной признак, по которому можно определить, что в твороге пепсин - такой творог при нагревании стает "резиновыми" кусками. Это даже сами продавцы творога знают, они мне такую проверку и посоветовали. Да и я сама замечала, что некоторый творог в готовку не годится вот из-за такого свойства.

Я поступила так. На рынке покупала творог у разных бабушек, дома смотрела, как он ведет себя при нагревании. Потом методом отбора выбрала ту продавщицу, у которой он был нормальный, и еще провела с ней "доверительную" беседу. Сказала, что беру ребенку, а у него на пепсин аллергия (к сожалению, пришлось соврать), спросила, точно ли нет в твороге ничего постороннего, как точно она его делает и т.д. В общем, теперь беру только у этого человека. Если она уйдет с рынка, буду начинать "исследование" с начала)))

В брынзу домашнюю однозначно кладут пепсин все, это основа технологии.

В магазине на этикетке не факт, что напишут правду, плюс готовиться вегетарианский творог (как и сыр) может в тех же чанах, что и не вегетарианский. Так что я магазинный не беру. Сама делаю тоже, но у нас, к примеру, молоко домашнее стоит в два раза дороже, чем готовый творог (вот такой нонсенс), а и сам творог тоже не дешев.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Микроскоп не поможет, тут нужна целая химлаборатория.


Если есть портрет пепсина, то почему нельзя его увидеть в микроскоп?

----------


## Александр Н

> И вот раз попался мне дома творог из магазина "Дары моря" с этикеткой: "содержит сычуг животного происхождения".


Не, прабху. В этом магазине творог с сычугом исключительно рыбного происхождения. А еще в творог могут легко свиное сало положить, для жирности (это кроме шуток). Ну а в данном конкретном случае - и рыбий жир может быть в составе.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Преданые из Непала прислали мне статью про особые вкусовые Е добавки, которые  делают из почек абортированных младенцев.
Представляете до чего доходит, представляете, что мы едим? Поэтому надо всё своё иметь.
<...>
Сейчас голод принимает  другие формы  - нас пичкают ядами, мы питаемся ядами...   
То есть голод это отсутствие  нормальной и здоровой пищи  
<...>
Здравомыслящая часть населения не сможет жить в городах где ядом дышат, яд пьют, яд едят, на яде спят...
<...>
Некоторые дети дети уже не знают откуда молоко берется. Они думают что молоко берется на молокозаводе.
Правильно, его делают на молокозаводе. Там это молоко делают  непонятно конечно из чего, но его там делают

_Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYJqlEidfT4

----------


## Ruslan

А сычуг или свиное сало в составе творога нельзя распознать, понюхав творог? Это ничего не даст?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А сычуг или свиное сало в составе творога нельзя распознать, понюхав творог? Это ничего не даст?


Не получится. Сычужного фермента добавляют несколько грамм на тонну молока.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

По цене можно определить, настоящий ли творог. 
Например, бойлерное деревенское молоко продают за 46 р литр.
Если делать самим, из 3 л молока получается 400 г творога. 

Если вычесть сыворотку и сливки, которые производители молока тоже пускают в дело, 
то 1 кг настоящего зернистого творога должен стоить ок. 250 р.

Если меньше - значит загустителями свернули и не отжали.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> у нас, к примеру, молоко домашнее стоит в два раза дороже, чем готовый творог (вот такой нонсенс), а и сам творог тоже не дешев.


А приведите цены на молоко и готовый творог, давайте прикинем, почему так. 
Скорее всего, потому что молоко очень жирное, с содержанием сливок ок. 10%, а это сметана и масло.

----------


## Ruslan

Прабхупада между прочим, я слышал, предлагал Божествам молоко с невегетарианской добавкой(печень трески вроде), т.к. не было в Америке на тот момент другого молока просто..

----------


## Светлана )

> Прабхупада между прочим, *я слышал*, предлагал Божествам молоко с невегетарианской добавкой(печень трески вроде), т.к. не было в Америке на тот момент другого молока просто..


 Поделитесь цитатой,пожалуйста! А то я слышала,что такого не было никогда.

----------


## Ruslan

> Поделитесь цитатой,пожалуйста! А то я слышала,что такого не было никогда.


Т.е. Вы слышали, что эта информация ложна, я правильно понял? Сожалею, не могу привести цитату, не помню откуда. То ли я смотрел какой-то фильм о Прабхупаде, то ли слушал лекцию кого-то из его учеников, и там об этом говорилось

----------


## Светлана )

> Т.е. Вы слышали, что эта информация ложна, я правильно понял?


Да. И не видела никаких его цитат на эту тему.

----------


## Ruslan

> Да. И не видела никаких его цитат на эту тему.


Кто так сказал? И в ответ на чьи слова это было сказано?

----------


## SergeyX

Единственно безопасный творог (в нашей обстановке) - творог изготовленный самим, из молока от своего скота. Где животное холили и лелеяли, не применяя насильственных методов.

----------


## Irina Kalinina

> А приведите цены на молоко и готовый творог, давайте прикинем, почему так. 
> Скорее всего, потому что молоко очень жирное, с содержанием сливок ок. 10%, а это сметана и масло.


1 кг творога по цене равен 4л домашнего молока, примерно 3 у.е.
Из 4л молока самостоятельно можно получить 500-550 г панира. Получается в 2 раза дороже. Но с другой стороны, в домашнем твороге постоянно какой-то мусор: то человеческий волос, то муха. Приходится все выбрасывать. Не говоря уже о том, в каких условиях творог делают и что добавляют. А цена на весь жирный творог одна: что с пепсином, что без.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Из 4л молока самостоятельно можно получить 500-550 г панира. Получается в 2 раза дороже.


Не совсем так. Кроме творога (или панира), вы из этих 4 л получите еще : 

1. сливки (для этого надо чтобы молоко отстоялось пару суток в холоде, и снять их аккуратно сверху). Если сливки постоят дней 5 в холоде, они превратятся в сметану.
2. сыворотку - а это ОЧЕНЬ полезный продукт, ее можно пить вместо молока, напр. если горячее молоко со специями не хочется. Готовить на ней каши, супы, выпечку. В сыворотке остаются все витамины и микроэлементы молока, кроме той части белка, который уходит в творог. Часть очень полезного молочного белка (альбумина) остается в сыворотке.

Сливки и сыворотка тоже стоят денег, особенно сливки. Так что свой творог не в два раза дороже, поменьше )  и это весьма даже приемлемо. Ведь вы можете экономить на магазинной сметане и йогурте, ряженке (если делать самим еще и их, а не только творог) - они у вас будут свои, из молока. 

Когда молока много и оно жирное, сливок получается ок. 10% (у меня с 5 л молока получается 500 мл сливок, иногда больше, иногда меньше, в зависимости от времени покупки - под конец торгового дня в бойлере молоко намного жирнее). 

Так что можно просто зафиксировать, сколько вы тратите на молочные продукты в неделю в целом, не высчитывая отдельно стоимость домашнего творога и вовсе не беспокоясь об этом. Главное - купить побольше молока  :smilies:  

Для городских жителей делать молочные продукты самим  - это, можно сказать, роскошь и верх совершенства ) Это не занимает много времени, плюс вы сэкономите время на поиск чистой молочки на рынках и в магазинах. Это прямое соприкосновение с гуной благости, которую так трудно найти и сохранить в городе. Готовить из молока всегда очень приятно. И вы доставите этим удовольствие Кришне.

----------


## Irina Kalinina

> Но ведь кроме творога (или панира), вы получите еще : 
> 
> 1. сливки (для этого надо чтобы молоко отстоялось пару суток в холоде, и снять их аккуратно сверху)
> 2. сыворотку - а это ОЧЕНЬ полезный продукт, ее можно пить вместо молока, напр. если горячее молоко со специями не хочется. В сыворотке остаются все витамины и микроэлементы молока, кроме белка, который уходит в творог.
> 
> И они тоже стоят денег, особенно сливки! Так что свой творог не в два раза дороже, поменьше )  и это весьма даже приемлемо. Ведь вы можете экономить на магазинной сметане и йогурте - они у вас будут свои, из молока. 
> 
> Например, когда молока много и оно жирное, сливок получается ок. 10% (у меня с 5 л молока получается снять 500 мл сливок, иногда больше, иногда меньше, в зависимости от времени покупки - под конец торгового дня в бойлере молоко намного жирнее).


О, спасибо большое за подсказку!  :namaste: 

Я делаю только панир, потому что один раз у меня молоко постояло в холодильнике, отделились сливки, но я их не сняла, т.к. подумала, что панира будет меньше и он будет как бы обезжиренный, в итоге - из такого молока с отделившимися сливками вообще ничего не получилось, просто какие-то "сопли" после добавления кислоты. Вот с тех пор я стараюсь сразу из молока сделать панир в день покупки. Сыворотку пробовала применять на блинчики и выпечку, но качество получилось хуже, чем с другими кисломолочными. Перестала. Пробовала в суп добавлять, как-то тоже не пошло. Еще пробовала огурцы опрыскивать от болезней))) Попробую просто пить в чистом виде.

А если снять сливки, панира потом выходит столько же по весу и он такого же качества, как если сливки не снимать?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А если снять сливки, панира потом выходит столько же по весу и он такого же качества, как если сливки не снимать?


Практически столько же. Сливки - это молочный жир. А творог и панир - это белок плюс чуть-чуть жира. Разные субстанции. 

Но чтобы сливки хорошо отделились, надо чтобы разливное молоко постояло дня 2 в холоде, в идеале 3. Жир легче воды, поэтому всплывет вверх.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> один раз у меня молоко постояло в холодильнике, отделились сливки, но я их не сняла, т.к. подумала, что панира будет меньше и он будет как бы обезжиренный, в итоге - из такого молока с отделившимися сливками вообще ничего не получилось, просто какие-то "сопли" после добавления кислоты.


О, это известный эффект. Но для получения творога и панира используют разные технологии. 

Я панир не делаю, покупаю готовый аналог - адыгейский сыр. Делаю только творог.

В стоявшем в холоде и сразу нагретом молоке в присутствии лимонной кислоты белок сворачивается так, будто он плавится. Сняты сливки или нет - неважно, но нам лучше снять, иначе дорогой молочный жир уйдет в сыворотку. Надо, чтобы молоко после снятия сливок согрелось и постояло при комнатной температуре, где-то полдня-день. Провожу пробу: нагреваю где-то 1-2 стол. л молока, если оно сворачивается - начинаю нагревать все. Если не сворачивается  - жду, пока прокиснет. Иначе в холодном молоке нет бактерий, которые отвечают за нормальное отделение белка и получится с кислотой что-то типа плавленого сыра )

А панир требует отсутствия бактерий, нужных для творога... там целая наука ) в зависимости от времени отстоя молока и температуры, при которой оно стояло, развиваются разные бактерии. 

Поэтому и творог бывает получается более сухим (зерненым) или более влажным, вот его в принципе можно спрессовать и получить подобие панира. 

Кислоту для сворачивания я никогда не использую, она портит классный вкус сыворотки.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Еще пробовала огурцы опрыскивать от болезней)))


В сыворотке остается В12 - нам он нужнее... или у вас супер-огурцы получались, с В12 внутри ))
Вот здесь больше про сыворотку (интересное) : 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post167814

----------


## Irina Kalinina

> Практически столько же. Сливки - это молочный жир. А творог и панир - это белок плюс чуть-чуть жира. Разные субстанции.


Все-таки взяли меня сомнения в том, что из одного молока можно и творога наделать, и сливки снять. Порылась в Сети, все-таки разница есть. http://tvoi-povarenok.ru/kak-sdelat-...g.html?print=1 Убирая сливки из молока, получаем обезжиренное молоко, из которого потом получается обезжиренный творог.
Обезжиренный творог и стоит в 2-3 раза дешевле обычного. То есть, получается, Вы делаете обезжиренный творог. Но он, если честно, хорош только на сырники. Так он на вкус не очень. Поэтому, чтобы получить жирный домашний творог, нельзя снимать сливки. Я так поняла.

Для огурцов (и всех растений) сыворотка, разведенная в воде, как природный фунгицид от грибных болезней. Тоже нужно, чтобы не травиться химией.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Так он на вкус не очень.


А вы попробуйте  :smilies:  вы наверное вспомнили покупной обезжиреный, который на вкус как мел. Они его делают из полностью обезжиренного (сепарированного) молока, жирностью 0,5%. Домашний не такой, дома получаются и сливки, и творог вкуснейший. Снимая дома сливки просто ложкой или половником, полностью жир из молока невозможно отделить, оно остается жирным, мельчайшие капельки жира все равно в молоке остаются во взвешенном состоянии. Если до отделения сливок жирность моего молока ок. 10%, после - ок. 2-3%. Но вкус конечных продуктов еще и от самого молока зависит, от деревни и коров.





> Для огурцов (и всех растений) сыворотка, разведенная в воде, как природный фунгицид от грибных болезней. Тоже нужно, чтобы не травиться химией.


В шастрах описано, что молоко из вымени коров Вриндавана там поливает землю пастбищ  :smilies: 

Если финансы позволяют и так использовать сыворотку, и если другой молочкой добираете В12, почему бы нет )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Порылась в Сети, все-таки разница есть
> 
> //tvoi-povarenok.ru/kak-sdelat-obezzhirennyj-tvorog


Я вас умоляю... никто не знает, как правильно делать благостные молочные продукты лучше преданных Кришны. 
А этот сайт советует кефиром створаживать молоко. В составе кефира - дрожжи (грибы, тамас) и спирт, также там в рецептах сыр с пепсином и т.д. Зачем вы такой ссылкой делитесь? 

Если ваша цель - учиться готовить по кухне Кришны (чисто, благостно, для развития божественного вкуса), пожалуйста, учитесь на сайтах или страничках преданных Кришны, либо на этом форуме.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> чтобы получить жирный домашний творог


В него можно добавить сливки или сметану после - и это на любителя. 
Но нагревать сливки вместе с молоком для створаживания - значит терять ценные сливки с культурой болгарской палочки, которая погибнет при нагреве.

----------


## Darina

Я вообще отказалась от молочного и яиц. Теперь только сыроедение. Это единственный способ не задумываться о том, что кладут в сыр помимо молока

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А как же Кришна?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

В тему. Рецепт вкуснющих блинов на сыворотке:

Сыворотка, мл	300
Сода, ч.л.	0,75
Соль, ч.л.	0,5
Сахар, ст.л.	1
Ги, ст.л.	2
Мука	на глаз

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Преданые из Непала прислали мне статью про особые вкусовые Е добавки, которые делают из почек абортированных младенцев.


я читал в интернет, что в коммунистическом Китае дошло до того, что абортируют младенцев и делают из них потом заготовки для разных блюд типа супов и т д. ужас! а, да, и их китайская лжемедицина учит что эти абортированные младенцы - деликатес который может даровать бессмертие. ужасссс :cray: 

а еще читал что в пищевые растения могут добавлять гены рыб или других мелких животных:



> Например, становятся менее подверженными воздействию вредителей или болезней. Во многих случаях происходит скрещивание растительных сортов с животными породами. Например, для создания сорта пшеницы, стойкой к засухе, используют ген скорпиона, а чтобы помидоры или вишни приобрели морозоустойчивость, им вводят ген камбалы. Печенка крысы производит много витамина С, потому крысиный ген вживили в шпинат, чтобы в нем больше продуцировалось этого полезного витамина. И никто не может предвидеть наверное, как поведет себя пересаженный в другую культуру ген.
> 
> Подробности читайте на УНИАН: https://www.unian.net/society/171268...korpionov.html


дойдет до того, что все пищевые продукты станут с модифицированными генами животного происхождения, и преданные вынуждено будут кушать не вег. пищу :-(

----------


## Ruslan

Сливочное масло магазинное тоже может содержать животные добавки. Торсунов О.Г. говорит, что в него могут добавлять пальмовое масло и животные жиры. И он добавляет, что лучше масло у бабушек покупать  :smilies:

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> Я вас умоляю... никто не знает, как правильно делать благостные молочные продукты лучше преданных Кришны. 
> А этот сайт советует кефиром створаживать молоко. В составе кефира - дрожжи (грибы, тамас) и спирт, также там в рецептах сыр с пепсином и т.д. Зачем вы такой ссылкой делитесь? 
> 
> Если ваша цель - учиться готовить по кухне Кришны (чисто, благостно, для развития божественного вкуса), пожалуйста, учитесь на сайтах или страничках преданных Кришны, либо на этом форуме.


*Irina Kalinina* мне в ЛС дала адрес сайта dharma-path.org. Изучив сайт, я сделал вывод, что раз её гуру скрывает своё имя (пользуясь «шлокой из Вед»), скрывает свою парампару, то он является очень непростым, не бесхитростным человеком. И конечно, слово «патх» выдаёт в человеке аматёра.
Полагаю, Ирина уже сделала свой выбор. И фотографии нет в профиле.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это ее сайт? тогда можно забанить и за критику (хотя и отсутствия фото достаточно - просто напишите Лакшмане Пране д.). 
На этом сайте критика вайшнавских миссий за их прямые обязанности (!) - привлечение душ к Кришне. А она чем занималась на нашем форуме? Смешно... претендует на какой-то эксклюзив от своего гуру, тогда как не знает элементарных вещей... что же учитель ее не научит, не обеспечит ученикам сангу?

----------


## Сергей Х.

Молоко находится в саттва-гуне, то есть употребляющего его человека оно устремляет к благости, просветлению. Однако здесь есть одно большое но – речь идёт о молоке «сразу из-под коровы».
 Следовательно для благостного состояния опасен любой молочный продукт. Но почему-то встречалось, что топлёное масло тоже является благостным продуктом.

----------


## Ruslan

> Поделитесь цитатой,пожалуйста! А то я слышала,что такого не было никогда.


Светлана ), Харе Кришна матаджи.
Нашёл подтверждение своим словам, привожу цитату из лекции ЧЧЧ Прабху:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkqyH5ZZXZI&t=4063s

(но изначально я слышал об этом из другого источника, вроде бы фильма о Прабхупаде)

----------


## Светлана )

> Светлана ), Харе Кришна матаджи.
> Нашёл подтверждение своим словам, привожу цитату из лекции ЧЧЧ Прабху:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkqyH5ZZXZI&t=4063s
> 
> (но изначально я слышал об этом из другого источника, вроде бы фильма о Прабхупаде)


Спасибо большое!

----------


## Майя Л.

Харе Кришна! :vanca calpa: 
С ужасом прочла о твороге такие вещи. Никогда не задумывалась даже, что он может оказаться проблемным с вегетарианской точки зрения. Про сыр знала. Всегда читаю на этикетке нет ли в составе сычужного фермента, а про творог впервые слышу! А я ещё и просад делала с ним. В связи с этим у меня к уважаемым кришнаитам два вопроса:
1. Если я ПО НЕЗНАНИЮ сама ела, а тем более, клала в просад непроверенный на сычужный фермент творог, я этим осквернила и себя и само подношение? Если да, то как искупить? 
2. Можно ли попросить рецепт изготовления домашнего творога? Или ссылку, если эта тема поднималась другими. Теперь буду делать сама творог.
Заранее благодарю за помощь!

----------


## Майя Л.

> В тему. Рецепт вкуснющих блинов на сыворотке:
> 
> Сыворотка, мл	300
> Сода, ч.л.	0,75
> Соль, ч.л.	0,5
> Сахар, ст.л.	1
> Ги, ст.л.	2
> Мука	на глаз


Ой, спасибо огромное Вам за рецепт! Как раз хотела задать вопрос по блинам. Думала, что без яиц их приготовить невозможно и что придётся от них отказаться. А у нас их очень любят! А что такое ГИ - это масло Гхи или что-то другое. И где можно приобрести его? В магазине натуральных продуктов? Интересно, а оладьи тоже можно таким же образом сделать, заменив сыворотку на кислое молоко или кефир? Или просто муки добавить больше? 
Благодарю Вас за ответ!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Ой, спасибо огромное Вам за рецепт! Как раз хотела задать вопрос по блинам. Думала, что без яиц их приготовить невозможно и что придётся от них отказаться. А у нас их очень любят! А что такое ГИ - это масло Гхи или что-то другое. И где можно приобрести его? В магазине натуральных продуктов? Интересно, а оладьи тоже можно таким же образом сделать, заменив сыворотку на кислое молоко или кефир? Или просто муки добавить больше? 
> Благодарю Вас за ответ!


Ги, да, это гхи, топленое масло. Его лучше сделать самому, перетопив сливочное масло в течение 2-3 часов на медленном огне.

Обычно топленое масло, продающееся в магазинах, сделано из смеси растительного и молочного жиров и может содержать невегетарианские добавки, такие как рыбий жир.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна!
> С ужасом прочла о твороге такие вещи. Никогда не задумывалась даже, что он может оказаться проблемным с вегетарианской точки зрения. Про сыр знала. Всегда читаю на этикетке нет ли в составе сычужного фермента, а про творог впервые слышу! А я ещё и просад делала с ним. В связи с этим у меня к уважаемым кришнаитам два вопроса:
> 1. Если я ПО НЕЗНАНИЮ сама ела, а тем более, клала в просад непроверенный на сычужный фермент творог, я этим осквернила и себя и само подношение? Если да, то как искупить? 
> 2. Можно ли попросить рецепт изготовления домашнего творога? Или ссылку, если эта тема поднималась другими. Теперь буду делать сама творог.
> Заранее благодарю за помощь!


1. Вы же делали по незнанию, в том нет большого греха. Теперь просто будьте более внимательны.

2. У нас в семье всегда делали творог из простокваши, ставя банку с простоквашей в кастрюлю с водой. Кипятить минут 5, затем откинуть на марлю. Чем дольше варить, тем крепче получается творог. А чем меньше варить, тем творог нежнее.

----------


## Майя Л.

> 1. Вы же делали по незнанию, в том нет большого греха. Теперь просто будьте более внимательны.
> 
> 2. У нас в семье всегда делали творог из простокваши, ставя банку с простоквашей в кастрюлю с водой. Кипятить минут 5, затем откинуть на марлю. Чем дольше варить, тем крепче получается творог. А чем меньше варить, тем творог нежнее.


Харе Кришна!  :vanca calpa:  Благодарю Вас! Непременно воспользуюсь Вашим советом. А простоквашу получать путём скисания молока при комнатной температуре? Или из кефира магазинного тоже можно? Вряд ли в кефир что-то добавляют непотребное. :doom:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А простоквашу получать путём скисания молока при комнатной температуре?


Можно так. А можно, если молоко в холодильнике прокисло, оставить его согреться при комнатной t, потом нагреть. 
Я просто нагреваю скисшее молоко, не кипячу (на некипяченой сыворотке можно делать все мучное) - творог отделяется до закипания...
Вообще, лучше всего усваивается тот творог (молочный белок), который не прошел кипячение. 





> Или из кефира магазинного тоже можно? Вряд ли в кефир что-то добавляют непотребное.


Творог из кефира ) а зачем? 
В кефире дрожжи... а значит, продукт их жизнедеятельности - спирт. 
Кришне не предлагают кефир из-за спирта. 
Вместо него - ЙОГУРТ (в составе болгарская палочка  :smilies: , ряженка, варенец...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Здесь тема про кефир http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1544

И тема про йогурт http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=11475

----------


## Майя Л.

Благодарю Вас от всей души за участие и подсказки. Мне это очень важно! Приму во внимание. Пора расширять мой кулинарный опыт. Харе Кришна! :vanca calpa:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Привет солнечной Болгарии, где живут такие удачливые души   :smilies:  
научили весь мир делать йогурт (для Кришны))), и гирлянды из роз носят, и живут в горных долинах... красота!

----------


## Майя Л.

> Привет солнечной Болгарии, где живут такие удачливые души   
> научили весь мир делать йогурт (для Кришны))), и гирлянды из роз носят, и живут в горных долинах... красота!


Харе Кришна!  :vanca calpa:  Вы знаете, я недавно в Болгарии. И пока страдаю от одиночества. Я живу в Варне и не могу найти ни одного вайшнава. В сетях это не афишируется, к сожалению. Ближайший храм находится в Софии и где точно, тоже не знаю. От меня 6.5 часов езды в одну сторону. А очень хочется общения с преданными. 
Из Вашего поста, уважаемая Raja Kumari das, я поняла, что у Вас есть такая информация. Была бы счастлива, если бы Вы помогли мне дать координаты. 
Просьба к уважаемому администратору не посчитать мой пост спамом из-за вопроса не по теме. Я долго и бесполезно ищу преданных в Болгарии и похоже, мне могут помочь. Развивать эту тему не буду. И если моё обращение к госпоже Raja Kumari das окажется в этой теме излишним, удалю свой пост. Благодарю за понимание! :vanca calpa:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

O, спасибо за ваши добрые слова ) 
Я это писала про обычных жителей Болгарии... мне кажется, они очень удачливые ) 
А преданных поможем вам найти, немного подождите.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://www.harekrishnabg.com/ - сайт 




София
Квартал „Малинова долина”,
Булевард "Климент Охридски" 119

Телефон: 02 961 60 50
Имейл адрес: iskconsofia@gmail.com
Празнична програма: всяка събота от 16:30ч

София
Кришна-йога център
ул. "Ф. Ж. Кюри" 4

Телефон: 0899 60 1919

Транспорт:

C автобуси 68, 69, 70 и 123 от Дървеница. Храмът се намира cрещу Volvo Truck Center. С автобус 111 (трябва да слезете на кръстовището на Бистрица и да тръгнете по бул. Климент Охридски в посока центъра).




Ахелой
Ферма Мадхувана

Телефон:088 689 35 34
Имейл адрес: nitai_candra_das@abv.bg
уебсайт: www.krishnabg.com

----------


## Ruslan

> не могу найти ни одного вайшнава


Лена, г.София http://www.forum.krishna.ru/member.php?u=83      (там скайп указан)

----------


## Майя Л.

> O, спасибо за ваши добрые слова ) 
> Я это писала про обычных жителей Болгарии... мне кажется, они очень удачливые ) 
> А преданных поможем вам найти, немного подождите.


 :vanca calpa:  :vanca calpa:  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Майя Л.

> http://www.harekrishnabg.com/ - сайт 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> София
> Квартал „Малинова долина”,
> Булевард "Климент Охридски" 119
> 
> ...


Бесконечно благодарна Вам, уважаемая Raja Kumari dasi  :vanca calpa:  :vanca calpa:  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Майя Л.

> Лена, г.София http://www.forum.krishna.ru/member.php?u=83      (там скайп указан)


Спасибо большое, Ruslan Харе Кришна! :vanca calpa:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я живу в Варне и не могу найти ни одного вайшнава.


В Варне... надо же, ведическое название. Почему же Вайшнавов нет...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Зато есть Вайшнавский календарь для вашего города : 

https://www.drikpanchang.com/vaishna...name-id=726050

----------


## Майя Л.

> В Варне... надо же, ведическое название. Почему же Вайшнавов нет...


Я думаю, что они есть, но не афишируют себя. Город второй по величине после Софии! Не может быть, чтобы в Софии со дня принятия ведической религии (как одной из...) в 1991 году не подумали расширить организацию. Но пока тщетно ищу. Зашла по ссылке (данной мне выше), но там только общие фразы, объясняющие принципы вайшнавской религии, ссылки на книги и т.д. В списке тем есть Форум, но там пусто. То есть создан только раздел без его развития...
Возвращаясь к теме творога (благодарю администратора за лояльность по поводу отклонения от темы :vanca calpa: ) хочу с радостью сообщить, что проверила молочные продукты, которые ем: ни в твороге, ни в йогуртах, ни в других молочных продуктах нет животных добавок! Похоже, мне не придётся делать творог самой. Всё остальное поищу в рецептах на форуме, так как очень хочется разнообразить пищу.
Харе Кришна! :vanca calpa:

----------


## Майя Л.

> Зато есть Вайшнавский календарь для вашего города : 
> 
> https://www.drikpanchang.com/vaishna...name-id=726050


Очень красивый, красочный сайт, благодарю Вас, *Raja Kumari dasi*  :vanca calpa:  Проблема только в том, что я не владею английским. А там только две опции: хинди и английский. Поскольку у нас один часовой пояс с Москвой, то я пользуюсь сайтом ведического астролога Анастасии Андерс, где полностью приводится календарь всех постов Экадаши со всеми рекомендациями. 
С уважением, Майя. :vanca calpa:

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> ...Всё остальное поищу в рецептах на форуме, так как очень хочется разнообразить пищу.
> Харе Кришна!


Харе Кришна! Зайдите еще и сюда: http://amritaloka.ru/category/recipes/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Зашла по ссылке (данной мне выше), но там только общие фразы, объясняющие принципы вайшнавской религии, ссылки на книги и т.д. В списке тем есть Форум, но там пусто. То есть создан только раздел без его развития...


Ну да, я уже тоже посмотрела из любопытства. 
Хорошая же новость в том, что на сайте рассказывают про группы малого общения  (болгарский настолько понятен для русских  :smilies: ). 
Т.е. преданные собираются по домам, у более опытных преданных. 
Так что звоните по трем указанным телефонам и пишите на два e-mailа, и вам подскажут, есть ли кто в Варне.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Поскольку у нас один часовой пояс с Москвой, то я пользуюсь сайтом ведического астролога Анастасии Андерс, где полностью приводится календарь всех постов Экадаши со всеми рекомендациями.


А вот с этим немного не так. Я не знаю, что именно рекомендует Анастасия, возможно все и в соответствии с нашей парампарой, но дату экадаши вам надо смотреть именно для своего города, даты для Москвы подходят только тем, кто в Москве.

Дело в том, что дни экадаши (как и любые другие лунные сутки) иногда могут отличаться даже для городов в одном часовом поясе, поскольку расчет там весьма сложный.
 Учитываются восход и заход луны, длительность лунных суток и прочее. 
Для каждого города и деревни (без шуток) экадаши высчитываются в программе Gaurabda Calendar, в которую вносится долгота и широта с точностью до градусов и минут. 

Это довольно легко, программу можно скачать в инете, но для удобства (например, для путешествующих преданных) на некоторых официальных сайтах ИСККОН выложены готовые календари для крупных городов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Харе Кришна! Зайдите еще и сюда: http://amritaloka.ru/category/recipes/


Вот хотела порадоваться их рецепту пряников... увы: мед не смешивают с сахаром в одном рецепте, и мед не нагревают.
Мед - ферментированный продукт, он обладает особыми свойствами. Преданные-повара обязаны это знать. 

Пельмени... Кофейный мусс "Радха"... Суп харчо... "Амриталока"?... Все, остальное не смотрю. Я понимаю "больше сайтов, хороших и разных"... но зачем так. 

Без лишней скромности: наш форум и в части качества рецептов, и в части самого подхода к приготовлениям для Кришны - незаменим для искателей бхакти. Я сама не хочу помнить о кофе, пельменях и супе харчо, когда готовлю для Кришны. И никому не советую так "настраиваться". Ум повара должен быть кристально чист, готовка на кухне Кришны - это медитация, и кухня - по сути дела, это часть алтарной.

----------


## Майя Л.

> Ну да, я уже тоже посмотрела из любопытства. 
> Хорошая же новость в том, что на сайте рассказывают про группы малого общения  (болгарский настолько понятен для русских ). 
> Т.е. преданные собираются по домам, у более опытных преданных. 
> Так что звоните по трем указанным телефонам и пишите на два e-mailа, и вам подскажут, есть ли кто в Варне.


Непременно! Благодарю! :vanca calpa:

----------


## Ruslan

> мед не смешивают с сахаром в одном рецепте


Это по аюрведе так? А почему, что будет?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Проблема только в том, что я не владею английским. А там только две опции: хинди и английский. :


Слово ekadasi и месяц вы же можете распознать.. ) 
Или можно установить на комп (или на телефон) простую программу Vaisnava Remainder, она на русском, и там все наши праздники и экадаши с объяснениями. 

Также читать про каждый экадаши можно по нашей книжке "Экадаши, день Господа Хари". 
Наберите в поисковике   "Экадаши, день Господа Хари" download (скачать) 

Смотрите по календарю для Варны название экадаши (например, вчера был Индира экадаши) 
и про него читаете в этой книжке. 

Не надо сторонних астрологов (хотя не знаю, м.б. Анастасия в ИСККОН?  :smilies: 
У нас все есть, что нужно, и даже больше, чего другие астрологи не знают...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это по аюрведе так? А почему, что будет?


Это по любой науке так... "Веда" и означает : "знание". 

"Ферментированный продукт" означает, что его уже переработали другие микро-организмы (квашеная капуста) или макро- (пчелы ))). Они очень легко усваиваются, т.к. уже ферментированы другими. Поэтому нет смысла смешивать их в ЖКТ с неферментированными продуктами (сахар). Для усвоения разных продуктов выделяются разные ферменты в ЖКТ.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Вот хотела порадоваться их рецепту пряников... увы: мед не смешивают с сахаром в одном рецепте, и мед не нагревают. Мед - ферментированный продукт, он обладает особыми свойствами. Преданные-повара обязаны это знать. 
> Пельмени... Кофейный мусс "Радха"... Суп харчо... "Амриталока"?... Все, остальное не смотрю. Я понимаю "больше сайтов, хороших и разных"... но зачем так. 
> Без лишней скромности: наш форум и в части качества рецептов, и в части самого подхода к приготовлениям для Кришны - незаменим для искателей бхакти. Я сама не хочу помнить о кофе, пельменях и супе харчо, когда готовлю для Кришны. И никому не советую так "настраиваться". Ум повара должен быть кристально чист, готовка на кухне Кришны - это медитация, и кухня - по сути дела, это часть алтарной.


Согласен со всем, что Вы написали. И про мед и про названия блюд.

----------


## Майя Л.

Да, Вы совершенно правы, *Raja Kumari dasi*! (не стала цитировать Ваше сообщение, но пока писала ответ, появилось между нами другое сообщение).  :doom:  :smilies:  В конце концов, можно переводить любой дополнительный текст (кроме названий экадаши и месяца) с помощью он-лайн переводчика с английского на русский. Предложенную Вами книгу непременно скачаю. Насчёт Индира экадаши я знаю. Соблюдала этот пост. 
Анастасия позиционирует себя как ведический астролог. Является ли она членом ИСККОН не знаю. Но по информации, которую предлагает и религиозных авторитетов вайшнавов, которым следует, подвоха пока не заметила. Хотя, мне ли судить? На момент, когда я подписывалась на её рассылки, у меня не было никакой альтернативы. А у неё очень доступный и информативный сайт. Очень рада, что нашла отдушину на сайте Кришна.ру. Благодарна, что Вы, уважаемая *Raja Kumari dasi*, одной из первых откликнулись и поддержали! Харе Кришна! :vanca calpa:

----------


## Ruslan

> "Ферментированный продукт" означает, что его уже переработали другие микро-организмы (квашеная капуста) или макро- (пчелы ))). Они очень легко усваиваются, т.к. уже ферментированы другими. Поэтому нет смысла смешивать их в ЖКТ с неферментированными продуктами (сахар). Для усвоения разных продуктов выделяются разные ферменты в ЖКТ.


Ответ до конца не понял. Что будет-то? Несварение что ли? Вот сырые овощи и сырые фрукты не смешивают, насколько я знаю, т.к. будет несварение. А вот про мёд и сахар мне неясно до конца, именно какой побочный эффект будет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Анастасия позиционирует себя как ведический астролог. Является ли она членом ИСККОН не знаю. Но по информации, которую предлагает и религиозных авторитетов вайшнавов, которым следует, подвоха пока не заметила.


С ее сайта, как устроить алтарь: 




> РАСПОЛОЖЕНИЕ БОЖЕСТВ
> 
> Самое правильное расположение – в два или три ряда,
> 
> где верхний ряд занимают Верховные Божества: Шива/Шакти, Тримурти – Вишну, Брама и Шива, Парвати, Лакшми, Сарасвати, Дурга, Кали, Ганеш, Будда  и др.
> 
> Ниже располагаются полубоги: Кришна/Радха (*товарищи из Исккона считают иначе, но данная статья написано согласно традиционному подходу Васту и Джйотиш*), Хануман, Рама/Сита и Божества-планеты.


Ну и что это такое... 
Если бы она действительно поклонялась Шиве, то не считала бы Радху-Кришну и Ситу-Раму полубогами (!), поскольку сам Шива - лучший из Вайшнавов и поклоняется Кришне. И Ганеша у нее выше Кришны... 

Не знает ни умонастроения Господа Шивы, ни того, что имена Шакти-таттв произносят прежде имени Господа (азбучные истины). 

А в остальном - действительно, весьма информативно, но - сами видите. Она училась не у Вайшнавов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ответ до конца не понял. Что будет-то? Несварение что ли? Вот сырые овощи и сырые фрукты не смешивают, насколько я знаю, т.к. будет несварение. А вот про мёд и сахар мне неясно до конца, именно какой побочный эффект будет.


Не-медикам обычно бывает достаточно этого объяснения, чтобы прекратить.
 Если интересуетесь медициной и не принимаете на веру, можете сами изучить тему ферментов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В конце концов, можно переводить любой дополнительный текст (кроме названий экадаши и месяца) с помощью он-лайн переводчика с английского на русский.


Все проще.
Здесь где-то есть тема про программу Vaishnava Remainder, надо просто ее найти и установить себе на компьютер. Там на русском и календарь, и все описания.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Интересно, что за эту неделю это второй случай, когда имена Шакти-таттв упоминают после имен Господа Рамы или Кришны.

Сначала когда обсуждали книжку "Сказание о Раме, Сите и летающей обезьяне Ханумане". 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post183586

Теперь здесь.

С большой благодарностью к переводчику (Святослав Сахарнов, советский детский писатель* ), все же можно отметить, что даже если не обращаться к теологии, то и с литературной точки зрения намного благозвучнее было перевести:

*"Сказание о Сите, Раме 
и летающей обезьяне Ханумане"*

Была бы рифма, но нет... 

Если вы вспомните себя, то обязательно вспомните этот момент своего перехода с западного мышления (упоминания сначала начальства, а потом "менее значимых" подчиненных) на образ мышления в традиции _бхакти_. Господин, покровительствующий Своим возлюбленным, доволен когда к Ним обращаются прежде. Это и есть иерархия духовного мира. 

Как только вы видите, что кто-то не соблюдает этого правила - делайте вывод, что человек этот в самом начале своего духовного пути: он еще не принял гуру. Любой (!) гуру обязательно научит тому, что сначала общаются к Шакти. Но западные люди думают, что уж они-то  :smilies:  знают лучше, как надо. И если обложку времен атеизма еще можно оправдать цензурой, то подача астролога, позиционирующей себя как последовательницу традиции (?) действительно странна. 


_________________
* https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я живу в Варне и не могу найти ни одного вайшнава.


Недалеко от Варны есть еще один городок - Мангалия, правда в Венгрии.

А около Софии - Благоев Град )) 
еще есть Златоград и Мадан, 
Ясно поле, Свобода, Душка и Гита!
Неофит-Бозвелиево )) Сладкодум, Девинцы, Постник и... Лале )

----------

